# Bears '21



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Carney unit. Private land. Over bait. 30-06 at 60 yds. Went a few steps.
Friday night after sunset (Sept. 10th). Saw no other bears. Heard no shots Wed. or Thur. Heard 3 single shots Friday night that could've all been bear hunters.
Lots of standing corn and many, many loaded apple trees in the area. Did not see any berries, but there were probably some left.
I had never hunted Menominee Co. before, but knew that they put up very good deer numbers every year. So I wasn't surprised when we saw many deer driving in to check baits/cameras or into a stand. However, the unbelievable number of turkey hens and poults was amazing.








L & O


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great job. Congrats on a nice bear. I’m still waiting for a daylight bear to wander in.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sparky18181 said:


> Great job. Congrats on a nice bear. I’m still waiting for a daylight bear to wander in.


Tonight is your night. 

L & O


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hot Dog!
Congrats L&O !!!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## dntnddb (Jan 15, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Carney unit. Private land. Over bait. 30-06 at 60 yds. Went a few steps.
> Friday night after sunset (Sept. 10th). Saw no other bears. Heard no shots Wed. or Thur. Heard 3 single shots Friday night that could've all been bear hunters.
> Lots of standing corn and many, many loaded apple trees in the area. Did not see any berries, but there were probably some left.
> I had never hunted Menominee Co. before, but knew that they put up very good deer numbers every year. So I wasn't totally surprised when we saw many deer driving in to check baits/cameras or into a stand. However, the unbelievable number of turkey hens and poults was amazing.
> ...


Congratulations. I’m in same boat as Sparky, all activities at night!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Congrats on a great bear


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

dntnddb said:


> Congratulations. I’m in same boat as Sparky, all activities at night!


This little guy showed tonight. It’s a start


----------



## Brent J. Clark (Sep 17, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrats, nice bear


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> This little guy showed tonight. It’s a start
> 
> View attachment 786686


Success in my book!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome Richard!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

Congrats L & O!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Carney unit. Private land. Over bait. 30-06 at 60 yds. Went a few steps.
> Friday night after sunset (Sept. 10th). Saw no other bears. Heard no shots Wed. or Thur. Heard 3 single shots Friday night that could've all been bear hunters.
> Lots of standing corn and many, many loaded apple trees in the area. Did not see any berries, but there were probably some left.
> I had never hunted Menominee Co. before, but knew that they put up very good deer numbers every year. So I wasn't surprised when we saw many deer driving in to check baits/cameras or into a stand. However, the unbelievable number of turkey hens and poults was amazing.
> ...


Looks like a dandy bear L & O. Congrats! How much did it weigh? Were you able to hook up with Jacque Piatt?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Wild Thing said:


> Looks like a dandy bear L & O. Congrats! How much did it weigh? Were you able to hook up with Jacque Piatt?


Medium sized bear. Camera angle makes it look bigger. We did not weigh it that night and haven't heard from the processor yet on the weight. 
It's been a couple of years now since you gave me his name. No, but he referred me to another guide and he & family were terrific. Great experience. 

L & O


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Medium sized bear. Camera angle makes it look bigger. We did not weigh it that night and haven't heard from the processor yet on the weight.
> It's been a couple of years now since you gave me his name. No, but he referred me to another guide and he & family were terrific. Great experience.
> 
> L & O


Looks like a Great Bear to me!
I gotta know what kind of camera you’re using, I need that for my deer pictures!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Richard great bear. How many is that now in Michigan?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats Sparky!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome! Way to get it done.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> So I ve been baiting a spot near my camp in southern Menominee county for over a month. I had a few decent bears that had showed up at night and one little guy that would come out during shooting hours once in a while. The bait then went cold for eight days and I decided that I would start a new bait on Tuesday about 30 mins from camp. Well wednesday I had pictures of a bear at the new bait. Thursday night I was sitting in a makeshift ground blind 35 yards from the bait. About 6pm CST I heard a snap of branches Then I saw the unmistakable black moving in front of me. Needless to say my heart began to race. The bear stopped a few times as it moved towards the bait. Once he got to the bait I put the 7mm s crosshairs on him and pulled the trigger. The bear immediately ran off in the direction he came and I could hear some crashing and what I thought was the death groan but it wasn’t as loud as I expected I sat there for probably 15 mins before I went down to the bait site. Of course I didn’t find any blood and now it’s starting to get dark. I set my waypoint on ONxHunt and started the tracking feature. I began to do a grid search and about 40 yards later I spotted the dead bear. Now I ve walked up on plenty of dead deer but something about walking up on a bear is a little different. I texted one of my good friends and as luck would have it he was at his volunteer firefighters meeting and said he d be there as soon as he could get out. Well I’m not one to sit and just wait so I gutted the bear and started the 300 yard drag to my truck. Of course I stoped several times to let the heartbeat slow but eventually I got it to the truck and into the bed. Of course my buddy was otw by then so I ended up meeting him on the way back to camp where we exchanged a few high fives Ended up going to his place and quartering the bear getting done around midnight Today the real work began with processing the meat but it’s done and I’m frickin whipped. This was my first bear hunt and it sure was a rush At 35 yards and ground level that bear looked like it was 300lbs but it only weighed 150lb s with a good couple inches of fat One of the nicest coats I ve ever seen so I’m having the hide tanned Might have to give this hunt a go again in the future.
> View attachment 791147


Great end to the season! You earned it.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> So I ve been baiting a spot near my camp in southern Menominee county for over a month. I had a few decent bears that had showed up at night and one little guy that would come out during shooting hours once in a while. The bait then went cold for eight days and I decided that I would start a new bait on Tuesday about 30 mins from camp. Well wednesday I had pictures of a bear at the new bait. Thursday night I was sitting in a makeshift ground blind 35 yards from the bait. About 6pm CST I heard a snap of branches Then I saw the unmistakable black moving in front of me. Needless to say my heart began to race. The bear stopped a few times as it moved towards the bait. Once he got to the bait I put the 7mm s crosshairs on him and pulled the trigger. The bear immediately ran off in the direction he came and I could hear some crashing and what I thought was the death groan but it wasn’t as loud as I expected I sat there for probably 15 mins before I went down to the bait site. Of course I didn’t find any blood and now it’s starting to get dark. I set my waypoint on ONxHunt and started the tracking feature. I began to do a grid search and about 40 yards later I spotted the dead bear. Now I ve walked up on plenty of dead deer but something about walking up on a bear is a little different. I texted one of my good friends and as luck would have it he was at his volunteer firefighters meeting and said he d be there as soon as he could get out. Well I’m not one to sit and just wait so I gutted the bear and started the 300 yard drag to my truck. Of course I stoped several times to let the heartbeat slow but eventually I got it to the truck and into the bed. Of course my buddy was otw by then so I ended up meeting him on the way back to camp where we exchanged a few high fives Ended up going to his place and quartering the bear getting done around midnight Today the real work began with processing the meat but it’s done and I’m frickin whipped. This was my first bear hunt and it sure was a rush At 35 yards and ground level that bear looked like it was 300lbs but it only weighed 150lb s with a good couple inches of fat One of the nicest coats I ve ever seen so I’m having the hide tanned Might have to give this hunt a go again in the future.
> View attachment 791147


Congrats on your successful DIY bear hunt Kevin! Nice story as well. The average bear tagged in the great lakes region (MI, WI and MN) weighs 125# so your bear is bigger than average. Your efforts to quickly process the bear will pay dividends in some excellent eating.

Hopefully in another 7 years or so you can draw another first hunt tag.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> So I ve been baiting a spot near my camp in southern Menominee county for over a month. I had a few decent bears that had showed up at night and one little guy that would come out during shooting hours once in a while. The bait then went cold for eight days and I decided that I would start a new bait on Tuesday about 30 mins from camp. Well wednesday I had pictures of a bear at the new bait. Thursday night I was sitting in a makeshift ground blind 35 yards from the bait. About 6pm CST I heard a snap of branches Then I saw the unmistakable black moving in front of me. Needless to say my heart began to race. The bear stopped a few times as it moved towards the bait. Once he got to the bait I put the 7mm s crosshairs on him and pulled the trigger. The bear immediately ran off in the direction he came and I could hear some crashing and what I thought was the death groan but it wasn’t as loud as I expected I sat there for probably 15 mins before I went down to the bait site. Of course I didn’t find any blood and now it’s starting to get dark. I set my waypoint on ONxHunt and started the tracking feature. I began to do a grid search and about 40 yards later I spotted the dead bear. Now I ve walked up on plenty of dead deer but something about walking up on a bear is a little different. I texted one of my good friends and as luck would have it he was at his volunteer firefighters meeting and said he d be there as soon as he could get out. Well I’m not one to sit and just wait so I gutted the bear and started the 300 yard drag to my truck. Of course I stoped several times to let the heartbeat slow but eventually I got it to the truck and into the bed. Of course my buddy was otw by then so I ended up meeting him on the way back to camp where we exchanged a few high fives Ended up going to his place and quartering the bear getting done around midnight Today the real work began with processing the meat but it’s done and I’m frickin whipped. This was my first bear hunt and it sure was a rush At 35 yards and ground level that bear looked like it was 300lbs but it only weighed 150lb s with a good couple inches of fat One of the nicest coats I ve ever seen so I’m having the hide tanned Might have to give this hunt a go again in the future.
> View attachment 791147


Well done. You got your Bear!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wild Thing said:


> Congrats on your successful DIY bear hunt Kevin! Nice story as well. The average bear tagged in the great lakes region (MI, WI and MN) weighs 125# so your bear is bigger than average. Your efforts to quickly process the bear will pay dividends in some excellent eating.
> 
> Hopefully in another 7 years or so you can draw another first hunt tag.


Might as well apply for a third hunt. Maybe I can get lucky again.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> So I ve been baiting a spot near my camp in southern Menominee county for over a month. I had a few decent bears that had showed up at night and one little guy that would come out during shooting hours once in a while. The bait then went cold for eight days and I decided that I would start a new bait on Tuesday about 30 mins from camp. Well wednesday I had pictures of a bear at the new bait. Thursday night I was sitting in a makeshift ground blind 35 yards from the bait. About 6pm CST I heard a snap of branches Then I saw the unmistakable black moving in front of me. Needless to say my heart began to race. The bear stopped a few times as it moved towards the bait. Once he got to the bait I put the 7mm s crosshairs on him and pulled the trigger. The bear immediately ran off in the direction he came and I could hear some crashing and what I thought was the death groan but it wasn’t as loud as I expected I sat there for probably 15 mins before I went down to the bait site. Of course I didn’t find any blood and now it’s starting to get dark. I set my waypoint on ONxHunt and started the tracking feature. I began to do a grid search and about 40 yards later I spotted the dead bear. Now I ve walked up on plenty of dead deer but something about walking up on a bear is a little different. I texted one of my good friends and as luck would have it he was at his volunteer firefighters meeting and said he d be there as soon as he could get out. Well I’m not one to sit and just wait so I gutted the bear and started the 300 yard drag to my truck. Of course I stoped several times to let the heartbeat slow but eventually I got it to the truck and into the bed. Of course my buddy was otw by then so I ended up meeting him on the way back to camp where we exchanged a few high fives Ended up going to his place and quartering the bear getting done around midnight Today the real work began with processing the meat but it’s done and I’m frickin whipped. This was my first bear hunt and it sure was a rush At 35 yards and ground level that bear looked like it was 300lbs but it only weighed 150lb s with a good couple inches of fat One of the nicest coats I ve ever seen so I’m having the hide tanned Might have to give this hunt a go again in the future.
> View attachment 791147


Great story and your hard work paid off !! I can imagine "walking" up to a bear in the dark. Different then a deer no doubt.. Hell of a 300 yard drag by yourself. 
Congrats again buddy  now time for some deer. 
You'll have to remind me when to put in next year. I will kill one with my bow sometime in my life! 
That guy I spoke of that will put me on a giant is declining in health so I've gotta cross my fingers it'll happen


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Great story and your hard work paid off !! I can imagine "walking" up to a bear in the dark. Different then a deer no doubt.. Hell of a 300 yard drag by yourself.
> Congrats again buddy  now time for some deer.
> You'll have to remind me when to put in next year. I will kill one with my bow sometime in my life!
> That guy I spoke of that will put me on a giant is declining in health so I've gotta cross my fingers it'll happen


Thanks AJ. Yeah I ll get on some deer soon. Got some catching up to do around here first.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> So I ve been baiting a spot near my camp in southern Menominee county for over a month. I had a few decent bears that had showed up at night and one little guy that would come out during shooting hours once in a while. The bait then went cold for eight days and I decided that I would start a new bait on Tuesday about 30 mins from camp. Well wednesday I had pictures of a bear at the new bait. Thursday night I was sitting in a makeshift ground blind 35 yards from the bait. About 6pm CST I heard a snap of branches Then I saw the unmistakable black moving in front of me. Needless to say my heart began to race. The bear stopped a few times as it moved towards the bait. Once he got to the bait I put the 7mm s crosshairs on him and pulled the trigger. The bear immediately ran off in the direction he came and I could hear some crashing and what I thought was the death groan but it wasn’t as loud as I expected I sat there for probably 15 mins before I went down to the bait site. Of course I didn’t find any blood and now it’s starting to get dark. I set my waypoint on ONxHunt and started the tracking feature. I began to do a grid search and about 40 yards later I spotted the dead bear. Now I ve walked up on plenty of dead deer but something about walking up on a bear is a little different. I texted one of my good friends and as luck would have it he was at his volunteer firefighters meeting and said he d be there as soon as he could get out. Well I’m not one to sit and just wait so I gutted the bear and started the 300 yard drag to my truck. Of course I stoped several times to let the heartbeat slow but eventually I got it to the truck and into the bed. Of course my buddy was otw by then so I ended up meeting him on the way back to camp where we exchanged a few high fives Ended up going to his place and quartering the bear getting done around midnight Today the real work began with processing the meat but it’s done and I’m frickin whipped. This was my first bear hunt and it sure was a rush At 35 yards and ground level that bear looked like it was 300lbs but it only weighed 150lb s with a good couple inches of fat One of the nicest coats I ve ever seen so I’m having the hide tanned Might have to give this hunt a go again in the future.
> View attachment 791147


Loved the story. Nice bear & Congratulations!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Way to hang in Sparky.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Way to stick it out, and not throw in the towel! That part alone makes this an awesome bear.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats, nice bear and great hunt.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Well played Sparky! Congrats!


----------

